# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Piebald Cartoon Drawing

## Slashmaster

Felt like drawing a snake.  :Smile: 


Piebald patterns a little easier than standard BP markings... I could have drawn a BEL but that'd be cheating.  :Cool:

----------


## mues155

ohhh! thats cute! 
I like it!  :Good Job:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

This is just adorable!

----------


## llovelace

Nice drawing  :Good Job:

----------


## Slashmaster

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## angllady2

That is really cute, and a LOT better than I could have done.

Gale

----------

